

10 Things I've Learned From Politics (so far) - german
http://darmano.typepad.com/logic_emotion/2008/02/10-things-ive-l.html

======
run4yourlives
Here's my version, a little more cynical:

1\. Personality is more important than policy.

2\. It's better to believe in nothing, and go with the crowd.

3\. Words don't matter, who's saying them matters.

4\. Negative gets results.

5\. Authenticity is like sex, it only matters when you don't have any.

6\. Money wins.

7\. The internet is irrelevant, just like your vote (this may change).

8\. Influence is contagious, hope can be sold.

9\. You can't force people to like you without money.

10\. Same shit, different year.

------
zeeone
Weak...

